
Use a BSD Style License for Your Open Source Project - zdw
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/article.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"In contrast to the GPL, which is designed to prevent the proprietary
commercialization of Open Source code, the BSD license places minimal
restrictions on future behavior. This allows BSD code to remain Open Source or
become integrated into commercial solutions, as a project's or company's needs
change. In other words, the BSD license does not become a legal time-bomb at
any point in the development process."

Summary of article:

 _The BSD License is more true to the spirit of the Open Source community --
than the GPL License is..._

(As paradoxical as that might sound, given that Richard Stallman, who
originated GPL, was a pioneer in the Open Source movement...)

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt

"If you statically link an application with glibc, such as is often required
in embedded systems, you cannot keep your application proprietary, that is,
the source must be released. Both the GPL and LGPL require any modifications
to the code directly under the license to be released."

Did not know this until now! Interesting!

 _glibc comes with its own built-in gotcha for commercial vendors_...

I'll bet 90% of them are unaware of that...

------
nabla9
> "projects using licenses like the GPL...live under constant threat of having
> someone take over the project by producing a better version of the code and
> doing it faster than the original owners

Some see this as advantage, some don't.

